# DSB or No DSB that is the question?



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been wrestling with this for awhile now. The more research i do the more pros and con's i find. Bottom line is that i have already purchased the sand, if i decide not to do it i'm sure i can find some buyers on here.

Looking for advice and comments from people who have or had one at one time.

Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Never had DSB, but seen in a few tanks. here is why I will never have it:

1) I always try to make high of the sand bed in the front of the tank, lower than a trim of the tank or stand. In this way the tank looks clean. With DSB you will always have a few inches of different colors dirt in front pf your tank.

2) you can not touch DSB.

future view of your tank

https://www.google.ca/search?q=imag...25BE%25E5%2595%258F%25EF%25BC%259F%2F;400;300

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't put DSB in your DT. Instead do it in your refugium. Because in 6 months it will look like crap. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks fellas, I've decide to do 2" only and i'll sell the rest.

Anyone looking for fine sugar sand hit me up a PM.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

PaulF757 said:


> Thanks fellas, I've decide to do 2" only and i'll sell the rest.
> 
> Anyone looking for fine sugar sand hit me up a PM.


Fine sugar 

with good flow in the tank, sugar will slowly transition to the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Also SSB should be less than 1".


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Either go half inch ssb or 4 inches minimim for dsb. You must be really patient with dsb as the sand has to mature. Premature stocking and heavy feeding with an immature dsb is asking for trouble. I had a 4 inch dsb and from experience you should wait a minimum 6 months before putting the first inhabitant. The key to it is that is has to mature. Good luck and poease post pics


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*DSB Maintenance*

Who's saying you can't clean DSB?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flameangel said:


> Who's saying you can't clean DSB?


Funny, this is the guy that gave me the idea of doing a DSB. My plan was to do 4", but cover lower 2" with a trim piece.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Its funny that this topic always comes up and I always like to refer to something that I call "The Paletta Effect."

*Disclaimer*
Mike Paletta has far more experience than anyone in the hobby and is well respected in the Marine Community. This is only my opinion and I totally respect the guy!!
*End Disclaimer*

Mike Palette wrote a book called "The Ultimate Marine Aquarium". He explained about DSBs and plenum (lets not worry about it plenum) would allow nutrients to sink in the bottom capturing beneficial bacteria near the surface and help create a stable ecosystem. This transitioned to many individuals to buying tons of sand and making DSB. 

Now here is what I advise most people. DSB are not for individuals who will move, change their setup, or will move their rock work over the next 5 years. Ecosystems are not made within a year and take time and much more time then just cycling a tank so don't expect to get any real benefits over the first 2 years. Additionally as most suggested above, they look like crap in a display.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Actually there is a way to keep deep sand bed of 6" on a display tank without the eye sore.

Get a 30" high tank, put a 6" sand bed, then use wood frame to cover the bottom 6". So you don't see much of the nasty stuff.

I thought about this seriously.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The reason it looks bad is from our lights sending light down to the bottom through the glass of the tank. I have considered inserting plexi on the inside of my tank to stop this. But that means moving 6+ inches of sand.... Not sure it's bothering me that much.

I do have a 6" sand bed. Tank is 30" tall. Once the bed has established, and you look after it (snails, gobies, good water flow) it will do its job. I have had three tanks with DSB. And if I change this tank, or have to move it, I'll have another.


Sugar sand is okay if you have good flow pattern. And let it mature, it gets heavier (bacteria) and doesn't cause the same problems as a new bed will. 

Like all things good, it takes time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's a good reading for those who have an inquiry mind:
http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/filtersfiltrationsetup/a/aadsbdiscussion.htm

Warning:*Don't BELIEVE everything you read.*


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Just in case you change your mind, here is my 2 cents:

If you plan to have all the equipment/hardware to monitor and control parameters then I wouldn't bother with a DSB. I added mine because I wanted a system which would require the least influence from outside. I read a fair bit about it and both sides make a good arguement but what they don't tell you is that the success of a DSB depends completely on the reefer, not the system. This means that you need to understand what a dsb is and build/stock accordingly. If you put it in a sump this gives you the flexibilty of disconnecting it from your system if there is a problem.

In my case I decided to try it on half my tank which is 5 feet wide; the left half is 6" deep and the right is 2". I figured this way I could play around on the right side and leave the left side alone. Also if there was a problem I could gradually remove a cup of sand every day till the dsb is gone. It has been over a year and the dsb appears to be doing it's job. It looks great and and the sides don't look bad at all. Of course if you don't like it, it is easily coverd up anyway. The only thing is that you do lose about 4" of tank space.


----------

